# cAliForNia EMbrAcEs Driverless & "Steering Wheel-Less vEhiCleS



## Allegro Acura (Aug 29, 2016)

The California Department of Motor Vehicles (DMV) has opened the door to fully driverless, steering wheel-less cars.​
On Sept. 30 the department released a revised draft of proposed regulations that would, unlike the original version, create a path for cars that humans can't manually operate. The rules, which came 10 days after the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA) laid out large pieces of a plan to regulate the vehicles, would require manufacturers to report testing data to the state prior to deployment.

http://www.govtech.com/fs/automatio...-Fully-Driverless-Cars-in-Proposed-Rules.html​


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Another state falls in line. I would bet that very few to none will require drivers by the time they deploy. The Federal guidelines almost assures it.


----------



## UberSolo (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## byrdman (Sep 20, 2016)

Steering wheel-less


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

Lack of steering wheel


----------

